

Will robots steal your job - sausax82
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/robot_invasion/2011/09/will_robots_steal_your_job.html

======
stretchwithme
They just might. Automation will continue to reduce the cost of labor. All the
more reason to be an entrepreneur.

But chances are it will be the tedious parts of your job that will go first.
In fact, if you're a programmer, you've probably been doing that already as
part of your job.

In any successful business, systems and processes that reduce manual effort
and increase what can be accomplished ultimately allow more money to be
earned. That's been going on for hundreds of years.

------
tokenadult
Previous HN submission 20 days ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3040937>

------
Unseelie
I love the applications of the luddite fallacy to IT..the treatments of code
as looms or steel mills hit hard on the fact that economists are historians,
and prone to assumptions that past performance will indicate future
performance.

